# 16gal low tech suggestions plz



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

*14gal low tech suggestions plz*

Posted this in the apc contest, not much to some of the tanks but I'm proud of it.
I have a low tec and a high tec and, this one is doing the best at the moment, although a lot slower.

Juwel record 60ltr/16gal,
15watts standard juwel tube,
Ehiem's aquaball filter with spray bar mod,
Silver sand substrate,
Bogwood, slate, alfogrog and a terracotta pot cave,
5ml of seachem flourish once a week,
Just started adding N/P once a week at PO4 1ppm and NO3 3ppm (i know its not at the ideal levels but i don't want to put to much in and get algae), to see i can improve the growth on a few of the plants, although the java moss and fern and abulias are growing like mad.




























I'm looking for ideas to improve it.
This is where I'm up to, the front i have some Hydrocotyle verticillata which i want to spread forward left and right, so it leads into the java carpet
I'm after something to put in the right corner to fill the space, i was think of a crypto of some sort.
Also i'm thinking of replacing the sword, for what i don't know.

All comment and suggestions welcome


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Anybody! come on don't be shy


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Here's a couple descent pic's, had a mess with the exposure settings.

I,ve had a little move around, I've put another piece of wood in with java moss and spread the cryptos a little ate the front right.
I'm thinking of covering the front in a java moss carpet and putting a bigger piece of wood at the right side, you guested it covered in java moss.

Any comments welcome good or bad, I'd like to improve it and may be get a better score in the comp this time.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

put a background on it and take some more pics, you lose a lot of plants in the second set of pictures because of this and although the exposure is better it's kind of hard to tell what's going on.


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for the reply raven wilde.

There is a printed rock type background on at the moment, i want to put a black one on in stead.
I don't know what you guys think, but it looks a little crowded, i thought about taking the amazon sword out and moving the java fern over to the right, and filling in the front with a full java moss carpet.

What you all think?


----------



## bpm2000 (Jul 5, 2005)

Just my opinion, but java moss, esp carpets, look really messy. Id get a low-light carpet plant like marsilea.


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

*Good start!*

I think java moss carpets are ok, but they do get dirty fast. How about some anubias in there since this is a low light tank?


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions



bpm2000 said:


> Just my opinion, but java moss, esp carpets, look really messy. Id get a low-light carpet plant like marsilea.


Got an pic and info on the plant



spcyamada said:


> I think java moss carpets are ok, but they do get dirty fast. How about some anubias in there since this is a low light tank?


I have two anubias in already, one on some wood close to the surface left back and one at the front right bottom, in amonst the java moss.
I like the java moss carpets find them easy to keep, i clean them a few times a week, and trim it regular every water change.
The only problem i have with them is my corys keep kicking sand onto them.


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

It looked a little messy to me so i,ve had a little change around, have look and let me know what you think


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

It's just so empty now... you need more plants... get more java ferns, get a couple different varieties, narrow ones and windelov- you can find them on aquabid if need be... but really, you've got to get some good growth going on before you are going to be able to really 'tweak' an aquascape.


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I really liked the old style better. It's more lush and "wild" like what you would see if you swam in the Amazon. To me, I don't think that the Java Moss carpet is messy...it looks pretty good. Now, it looks like you would probably need some sort of background plant so it won't seem so empty.

Just my 2 cents... 

-Jeff


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks for your input, i think at this stage the damage is done, i felt like it was not going anywhere, so it had to be done.
I would agree at the moment i,ve made a mistake, but time will tell.

My plan so far is to cover all that center piece of wood with the anbulia and the same with the java fern on the right, i might put some java moss around the java moss around the base?

Then when it fills out il look at getting some other plants for the back maybe a large anbulia and maybe some cryptos to go in between the wood and the java moss carpet.


----------



## simonbrown403 (Sep 3, 2005)

I've done a few mods to the layout and and equipment since the last update.
I've added a 18 watt tube to the 15watts already there giving me over 2 wpg, i also stuck some Mylar to the inside of the hood to make use of all the light.
I've also added a pressurized co2 system with a spiral diffuser.

Aquascaping wise I've took out the java moss carpet and changed it for hair grass, i,v added some crptos between the two and some vallis at the back (out of another tank waste not want not).

I'm thinking of putting some stem plants at the back left and a Lilly type plant cutting out of my main tank somewhere to the right (i think is a sort of Echindorus)










All comments welcome.

Simon.


----------

